# New Medtronic Device Combines CGM Sensor & Insulin Infusion Site



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2014)

Medtronic is leading the charge on new diabetes devices again, with a first-of-its-kind combo device launched in Europe that brings a continuous glucose monitoring (CGM) sensor and insulin infusion set together into a single device with combined insertion capability!

The company announced its launch of the Minimed Duo on Tuesday, after getting CE Mark approval for European sale early this week.

The new Duo uses the Minimed Veo system (which is the 2009-approved European version of the new Minimed 530G system that was approved in the U.S. last fall) and the accompanying Enlite sensor.

http://www.diabetesmine.com/2014/06...ines-cgm-sensor-and-insulin-infusion-set.html


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2014)

Sounds good   Will look into this


----------



## trophywench (Jun 14, 2014)

Well of course it would certainly be brilliant but the NHS don't provide funding for CGM for most people, do they !

If the cannulas are in effect virtually side by side, wouldn't the interstitial fluid the CGM wants, be contaminated with insulin from the other one?


----------

